# Nice Buck early August



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Heres another dandy!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

very nice, love the tall tines.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

nice buck...the split g2 is pretty cool


----------



## polarcraft178 (Aug 10, 2008)

hope you get him


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

His left rack looks like a crab claw at the tip

Very nice!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

nice lookin' buck. Looks like a mule deer-whitetail hybrid. Good luck this season!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats ur guy's guess on what it would gross score.?


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

145" would be my guess!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

jig head said:


> 145" would be my guess!


You read my mind.

It is a very nice buck indeed. That split G2 is pretty unique. There will be no mistaking him in the woods. Good luck putting him in your sights this fall.


----------

